# Horseradish



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Horseradish..... any one growing it or have grown it in the past.??

I have one large plant that I will be harvesting later in the fall. In the meantime I am making plans on a new bed for the stuff. There are several young plants near the old one and those are what I want to plant in the new area.

So, the question is, should I wait until late October or later or can I start transplanting in the next couple of weeks?? I have looked this up several times and based on my reading the plant is nothing but a weed so I should be able to plant the roots now. Just want the experience of someone else who has grown horseradish.


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a bunch growing, it really takes off. I can't help ya much with transplanting in the fall, I did mine in the spring. I will yell ya though, don't plant it anywhere near anything else, it really takes over. Worth a shot to try, if yours is anything like mine, you can't kill it, it'll be back next year where you thought you moved it from.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd wait until spring. If you put it in now, it would need to grow some yet this fall and there's not a lot if growing time left. If it doesn't grow and establish itself, it will just rot by spring.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I am hoping for more people to pitch in with some experiences. The top two web sites when I did a search both mention planting roots or small plants in spring or fall a couple of weeks before frost (not sure if they mean a light frost or a killing frost which are two different things).

I did a survey this evening and I have 5 plants but will probably only plant 2, maybe 3. The large plant that was from a root planted two years ago in late October will be ground up in time for Thanksgiving and Christmas ham.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have some growing and I have taken some of it out in the fall with no damage to the plant that I have seen. If you want some strong stuff take it out in the spring. My dad use to dig his out in the fall and replant some of the roots and they always came up. We use a food processor to grind it up and make sure you do it outside. Stand back when you open the lid:lol:


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I did mine in the fall, late October. Probably have to wait a year to harvest some, 1.5 would be better. The trick is letting the processed root stand for 10 -15 min. before quenching with water or vinegar.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Scout 2 said:


> I have some growing and I have taken some of it out in the fall with no damage to the plant that I have seen. If you want some strong stuff take it out in the spring. My dad use to dig his out in the fall and replant some of the roots and they always came up. We use a food processor to grind it up and make sure you do it outside. Stand back when you open the lid:lol:


Don't forget to stand up wind as well.:yikes:


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Man I LOVE strong horseradish. I never made my own though. Seems pretty easy to grow. If I buy a root from the store will it take off?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

HAHA!! I think I'll just keep on buying a little jar of the stuff now and then. Lasts a loooong time around here...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes the roots should grow and they will spread. My stepson when he was in school had to give a demonstration of some thing in class. He took a blender and roots to school. Showed how it was ground up and the teacher opened the lid of the blender. Cleared the room right now:lol:.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> Yes the roots should grow and they will spread. My stepson when he was in school had to give a demonstration of some thing in class. He took a blender and roots to school. Showed how it was ground up and the teacher opened the lid of the blender. Cleared the room right now:lol:.


Haha that's funny! I can't seem to find store bought stuff that is strong and good enough. I like it strong. Must be the polish lol


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> Haha that's funny! I can't seem to find store bought stuff that is strong and good enough. I like it strong. Must be the polish lol


it is the Slavic in ya and not just the Polish.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I plan on harvesting mine in a few weeks. The eve before the rifle opener I make cook a prime rib and make some homemade horseradish. YUM!!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Moved two of my raised bed boxes to end of the garden and filled them with leaves, grass clippings, some compost and some of that famous St. Clair Shores clay. Sometime in the next 10 days I will transplant two plants into each box. Once those are in I will post some photos since I have been taking pictures every step of this project.


----------



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

never put in ground use a five gallon bucket cut at 6 inches high
once it takes hold it will take over rest of garden 
best horseradish in mich is [ sun in law based in weberville ] thier
zippy dip is good to order it on line


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Picture #1 in the set shown below is the mature horseradish plant and some young ones from this spring. #2 is one of the raised tomato beds being torn down & cleaned out to make it a horseradish bed. #3 is both raised beds in place, the back one is about 4-5 inches higher, and two of the young plants have been taken from the other location. #4 shows 3 plants in place and they have perked up a lot since that photo was taken. The empty spot with the two black markers is is to show where a bare root was planted. Will have to see how it does in the spring.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I dug some of mine a couple weeks ago and ground it up. Boy is it strong. It cleaned the sinis right out and it will make your hair stand straight up.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> I dug some of mine a couple weeks ago and ground it up. Boy is it strong. It cleaned the sinis right out and it will make your hair stand straight up.


Sounds perfect!!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Some day I too will chase after the "radish" but for the time being, the MEANEST horseradish I know of anywhere - hands down is Nasal Napalm. It will completely ruin a person. Try some if you dare!


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

That sounds excellent. Where do you buy it?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree! Where do we get it?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Just look it up on line. I would also recommend the express shipping and keep it chilled...it can lose it potency! I don't know what is in this, but I have never found anything like it in the grocery store. I am not aware of anything meaner than this....even Ralph with no beer!:yikes:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

When you store horse radish after it has been opened store it with the lid down. It stays stronger for a longer period of time


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> When you store horse radish after it has been opened store it with the lid down. It stays stronger for a longer period of time


Good tip!!


----------

